# Hi from the UK...



## rifkygirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi everyone, Lara here.. I've been looking on the web for information for my first Mantid and looks like I stumbled across a great forum, so hopefully i can get lots of info about looking after these great creatures.. Im currently an owner of 2 Burms, a Brazillian Rainbow Boa, 1 Royal Python, Chilli Rose T, red knee T, female sand boa, 4 bearded dragons, 4 dogs, an aviary, an aquarium, yellow rat snake, and a few furry's!!! I've been keeping these now for quite a few years, and started out in the Tarantula world, and really enjoyed going to the British Tarantula shows.. Great days out, and always met loads of really great people..  Look forward to chatting to you all soon...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi *rifkygirl, welcome to the forum from Ohio!*


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 20, 2007)

welcome..


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 20, 2007)

welcome AND MAY THE MANTIS BE WHIT YOU!

nice animals you have,


----------



## Mantida (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome, sounds like you have a lot on your hands!


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## andy hood (Jan 13, 2008)

hello lara and welcome to mantid forum


----------



## blitzmantis (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome... sorry, that's all I can think of to say...


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 21, 2008)

whoa u love your animals ure coolio


----------

